# Spray Adhesive



## akam001 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sublimating on White shirts...Has anyone tried 3M or Loctite Spray adhesives? I heard you can use the Elmers Craft bond does any of these leave some residue on the shirt itself? 

I have some Addidas dri fit shirts that a customer provided but I don't want to screw them up so I though I'd ask first. 

I know dye trans has the correct one but I need it now.

Thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We used Elmers before there was tacky paper. It works great and is only like $4.00 at places like Walmart. You are just needlessly flushing money down the drain with the DyeTran spray


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

After I read about the Elmer's spray that Riderz mentioned I got some to try and have been hooker on it ever since. The dyetranz works good too but the Elmer's is 1/3 the cost.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use the loctite brand from walmart with no problems.


----------

